# DOA vs Outerspace Living vs Huck Knife



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

Guys,

I'm thinking about the board for next season. My home mountain is Mad River which is really small so I probably will just stay in the park for 80% the time. I'm still gonna travel to other resorts like Breck or Whistler. Currently riding NS Proto T2. It works good but I think I wanna try something camber dominant.

Any recommendations? It seems DOA is an updated version of OL. Really like the graphic on the 18OL though. How about Huck Knife? Any pros and cons?

Much Appreciated.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

What's up man, I ride MRM as my home mountain as well. I would say if you were going DOA, that would be more for aggressive lines in the rails and jumps. I have it on my short list of boards I want. It is a bit on the stiffer side if I recall correctly. I looked into the hucknife a few years ago, but have no idea how it rides. No idea about the other.

I will say, I love riding my artifact rocker for MRM. I also (used to) ride a jibsaw and that worked well also. I am a fan of playful boards for the size of Mad River, but that's my personal preference. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> What's up man, I ride MRM as my home mountain as well. I would say if you were going DOA, that would be more for aggressive lines in the rails and jumps. I have it on my short list of boards I want. It is a bit on the stiffer side if I recall correctly. I looked into the hucknife a few years ago, but have no idea how it rides. No idea about the other.
> 
> I will say, I love riding my artifact rocker for MRM. I also (used to) ride a jibsaw and that worked well also. I am a fan of playful boards for the size of Mad River, but that's my personal preference. Welcome to the forum!


Hey what's up. It always cool to see homie from Ohio. Thanks for the help. Too sad winter is long gone here. Hope MRM could do better in the park next year. They keep removing all my favorite features this season...


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Kyler said:


> Hey what's up. It always cool to see homie from Ohio. Thanks for the help. Too sad winter is long gone here. Hope MRM could do better in the park next year. They keep removing all my favorite features this season...


It was definitely a rough year to say the least. Hopefully next year mother nature gives us a little love. With the new lodge and what not, it definitely had to have been a tough year for their pocketbooks too.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I can only comment on the DOA (had the 14 and 15 models) but it's probably my favorite board for lapping the jump line. It's pretty stiff out of the wrapper but mellows out to a nice mid flex after 10 days or so and the flat sections in the tip and tail give a nice platform for presses. It's only flaw is I just don't dig the sidecut, it doesn't hold up to a deep carved turn well enough to be a board I want to take out west with me. I know a lot of people might disagree on this, but after riding 2 different models I found the grip somewhat lacking. The Huck Knife looks like it could be a strong contender for what you want, I've yet to ride a Salomon deck I didn't like. As far as other recs, it depends what kind of flex your looking for.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Kyler said:


> Any recommendations? It seems DOA is an updated version of OL.


Just a quick note, the DOA isn't the upgraded version of the OL. If anything, the Mercury is the "upgraded" version of the OL. Same camber story, just upgraded materials in the board.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like the 2018 is less aggressive then previous models. I think I'm gonna give one a try too. Also currently on a Type 2 and love it.


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a good look at the Huck Knife and the DOA and ended up choosing the Huck Knife. I own the 2017 Huck Knife, but got to test out the 2018 Huck Knife Classicks and 2018 DOA.

Overall price did it for me and I got the Huck Knife on sale, but overall both boards felt quite similar to me.

The DOA felt just a little looser and more forgiving, which I think was the larger flat sections, though both were great to carve, had good pop without being hard to press. I can't complain about the edge hold on the Huck Knife at all, smooth turns and strong edge hold even on hardpacked snow.

If you aren't getting it this season, the new Huck Knife Classicks rides just the same (to me anyway) but has a faster base for like $20 more.


----------

